# Craftsman 6 1/8" Jointer



## Chuck M (Dec 21, 2010)

Over the weekend I got my jointer which used to be my grandpa's out of storage, it's a 1978 Craftsman. It has some light surface rust and I am sure the blades could use sharpened.
















I've seen on here where _woodnthings_ has mentioned he has this jointer and is pleased with it.

I also found his thread on setting it up and sharpening the blade. http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f2/honing-jointer-blades-how-10066/

I am looking forward to having it ready to use.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Yep, but mine is even older*

Mine is an early '70's and I use the heck out of it and I've sharpened the blades several times. I have 2 sets, and they are available at Sears Parts Direct and on E Bay and a Holbren.com
Read the manual which is also online. Watch some You Tube on set-up and operation. :thumbsup: bill


----------



## Chuck M (Dec 21, 2010)

I already downloaded the manual. An extra set of blades is on my shopping list.

edit: the price at Holbren.com is half what they are from sears.


----------



## BassBlaster (Nov 21, 2010)

Mine is a 76 model and its been a great machine. I got mine on CL for $50. I cleaned the surface rust up, replaced the bearings and the knives and added a link belt. Its been a good machine so far. My only complaint would be the bed size and the flimsy frame it sits on. I would like to upgrade to a machine with a more powerful motor and a longer bed but this one has done everything I have needed it to do so its hard to shell out money for a new one.

I got Freud replacement knives on amazon for around $16 and sent the stock knives to Daren for resharpening.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

I have the same machine. Got it in the early 80's and it has done yoeman work.

George


----------



## BWSmith (Aug 24, 2010)

Bought one new in '76.......for the shop at home.Only recently replacing it.


Just sayin...and you don't need to be in a hurry.Those jointers do a little(but noticibly)better if you build a cabinet stand.The leg style induce a little unwanted vibrations/twist.Also sometime when you get a chance....put a two belt,machined pulley on.It also cleans up the vibes a bit.Once cleaned up,I think you'll get VG service out of it.....Best,BW


----------



## vinnypatternmaker (Mar 27, 2011)

Hey!
We own the Craftsman 6-1/8 jointer (circa late fifties?) and have proudly used it since hubby purchased it used in late '70's for $150.00. Came with Craftsman cast stand. No regrets and still running strong after nearly daily use by us :yes: for nearly 35 years :laughing:! That's not counting the previous owner, who operated a custom cabinet shop!
Yes, we now own a Grizzly 12", and it's been good to us...so far :blink:!
But for shorter board edging, the old CM sees plenty of use!
Yes, they *really* don't make them like they used to :wallbash:!
Enjoy your "new" planer,
Marena


----------



## Chuck M (Dec 21, 2010)

I finally have been getting back in the shop, the spring and summer have been really busy. One upside of the dry conditions this summer is I haven't had to spend a lot time mowing the yard.

I finished cleaning up the rust and installed new blades a week ago, and have started using the jointer. It works nice, but boy does it make a mess of chips. I plan on enclosing the bottom once I get a dust collector. 

In the time I've been away from here I bought a Dewalt 734 planer. I've enjoyed being able to go to the hardwood dealer and buy rough sawn wood.


----------



## vinnypatternmaker (Mar 27, 2011)

Chuck M said:


> I finally have been getting back in the shop, the spring and summer have been really busy. One upside of the dry conditions this summer is I haven't had to spend a lot time mowing the yard.
> 
> I finished cleaning up the rust and installed new blades a week ago, and have started using the jointer. It works nice, but boy does it make a mess of chips. I plan on enclosing the bottom once I get a dust collector.
> 
> In the time I've been away from here I bought a Dewalt 734 planer. I've enjoyed being able to go to the hardwood dealer and buy rough sawn wood.


Hi!
Ain't that a kick when one can buy rough lumber and turn it into usable dimensional lumber, and at a size that fits your needs!
Bought our CM planer (late 70's, quite used). Still use it...still love it :icon_smile:!
Enjoy it, and get used to it 'cause it will be with you for a very long time !
We always "stock" a few xtra blade sets, just in case Sears gets wise to the fact that this machine will outlive Sears Holding Co., or whatever they choose to call themselves this week :shifty:!
PS...We have the cast iron base, but have used the steel stamped base with no obvious extra vibrations! Also, any decent blade grinding person can extend the blade life almost to infinity :thumbsup:!
Best,
Marena and Vinny


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

I believe it was 1972 when I bought mine. Keep a eye on the squareness of the fence when you use the jointer. After a while it will change making your glue-ups not fit very good. I finally removed the factory fence on mine and made a homemade fence. 

You mentioned purchasing a extra set of blades. Unless you are going to send the blades off to be sharpened and need a replacement set while the blades are out I don't think you need them. The blades on my jointer are the ones that came with my jointer. They hold a edge a good long while. I probably only sharpen my blades about once a year. Woodenthings doesn't have the problems with his jointer I do but changing the blades on my jointer is the most dreaded job in my shop. Because the rear table on the jointer is not adjustable the blades have to be installed perfectly to work right. Then on my jointer when you torque the blades down it raises the blades up so I have to do them over and over until they set in the right position.


----------



## Chuck M (Dec 21, 2010)

vinnypatternmaker said:


> We always "stock" a few xtra blade sets, just in case Sears gets wise to the fact that this machine will outlive Sears Holding Co., or whatever they choose to call themselves this week


I ordered Freud brand blades from amazon cheaper than the blades would have been from sears.


----------



## Chuck M (Dec 21, 2010)

Steve Neul said:


> I believe it was 1972 when I bought mine. Keep a eye on the squareness of the fence when you use the jointer. After a while it will change making your glue-ups not fit very good. I finally removed the factory fence on mine and made a homemade fence.
> 
> You mentioned purchasing a extra set of blades. Unless you are going to send the blades off to be sharpened and need a replacement set while the blades are out I don't think you need them. The blades on my jointer are the ones that came with my jointer. They hold a edge a good long while. I probably only sharpen my blades about once a year. Woodenthings doesn't have the problems with his jointer I do but changing the blades on my jointer is the most dreaded job in my shop. Because the rear table on the jointer is not adjustable the blades have to be installed perfectly to work right. Then on my jointer when you torque the blades down it raises the blades up so I have to do them over and over until they set in the right position.


I ordered new blades because I wanted to be able sharpen the blades when I had time. 

Thanks for the tip about watching the fence, I'll check it again tonight.


----------

